# Failure of Second Yogurt Batch



## SadieRenee (May 12, 2012)

Yogurt experts....I need help! My first batch of yogurt from store-bought starter yogurt always turns out perfectly, but my second using starter from the first batch produces nothing but milk. 

Warmed milk to 180-200 degrees, cooled to 115-120 degrees, added starter, poured into a mason jar and set in a small cooler with two hot-water jars (which I refresh with hot water every couple of hours). I've made sure the initial yogurt has the two key live and active cultures.

Suggestions please - I'm stumped.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Feb 9, 2013)

I've had the same problem. How much starter did you add to how much milk? I'm told too much or too little can cause trouble. How long since you made the first batch?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Maybe your thermometer is off? Bring some water to a rolling boil, the Therm should read 212ÂºF.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I was taught that any temp over 110 kills the active microbes in the culture. I bring mine down to a little below 110 (since I don't totally trust the thermometer) before adding the starter yogurt.


----------



## SadieRenee (May 12, 2012)

Ok, I will definately check the thermometer!
I had 3 T for 4 cups of milk.
The starter was 3 days old.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree that you may have a temp problem. Those little culture bacteria are sensitive to temp and to their environment. They will not compete with other bacteria in their environment, even if normal to us. So, take care to use sterile equipment and jars to see if that helps. I am making my 7th batch repeatedly innoculating from previous batch without any change in taste/texture.


----------



## SadieRenee (May 12, 2012)

Sounds like the overall agreement is I have a temp problem. Thanks for all the input! I will cool off the temperature and see how it goes.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I make yogurt in one or two gallon batches. It's incubated in qt jars. After it has set I strain all of it except one quart jar. I only open that jar when I'm ready to culture the next batch. I've always done it that way and have had good success culturing from a prior batch. 
I don't know if that has anything to do with anything but I figure that culturing from a completely unopened jar might be better than using yogurt from a jar that has been opened, spoon stuck in it, etc.
I don't add the culture to milk over 122 deg as per Dr. Frankhauser's cheese site:
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/yogurt_making/YOGURT2000.htm

I have cultured it successfully at lower temps too.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

SadieRenee said:


> Yogurt experts....I need help! My first batch of yogurt from store-bought starter yogurt always turns out perfectly, but my second using starter from the first batch produces nothing but milk.
> 
> Warmed milk to 180-200 degrees, cooled to 115-120 degrees, added starter, poured into a mason jar and set in a small cooler with two hot-water jars (which I refresh with hot water every couple of hours). I've made sure the initial yogurt has the two key live and active cultures.
> 
> Suggestions please - I'm stumped.


Sounds like your cooler might be too warm. I would cool your milk (I think I cool to 112F), add your starter, pour into a jar and set in a cooler (with lid) wrapped in a towel. Your hot water may be keeping the temp too high. Once mine goes into the thermos that's it (I have a yogotherm, which is basically a plastic tub inside of a styrofoam cooler.) No "heating" elements necessary.


----------



## SadieRenee (May 12, 2012)

Hallelujah! My second batch was finally successful !!! With all your comments about temp, I lowered the temp at each stage, and put my mason jar in the oven with the light overnight. 

Thank you thank you!


----------



## SadieRenee (May 12, 2012)

Friends....just an update - I have just successfully made my 5th batch from follow-up starters!!!! Thanks again for all your help!


----------

